# A question about Reserve Police on the Cape



## BostonBoatCaptain (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm new to this site guys so don't lambast me here. I'm a 31 year old guy who's thinking of a change in profession right now I'm a ferry captain and have been working in this industry for 12 years but I always wanted to be involved in Law Enforcement I took the exam every time it came up but could never get on anywhere. A few friends of mine that are police officers suggested I become a reserve officer first to elevate my name on a list, would that be the right move for me, I live on the Cape and I wasn't sure if anyone on here knew if any of the Cape Departments were hiring Reserve officers. Thanks!


----------



## Falcon57 (Aug 20, 2011)

It might or might not, it most likely won't help you on the Civil Service List as under CS hiring is determined by test score, vet status, residency etc. However, many non-civil service agencies employ Reserve Officers and often hire full time officers from the reserve ranks. Additionally it is a great resume builder and nothing beats actually doing the job to gain practical experience and see if LE is really the path for you. While I'm not aware of any Cape Departments hiring right now, I can tell you that a number of Cape agencies hire Reserve Officers to beef up their numbers during the summer tourist season.


----------



## BostonBoatCaptain (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks very much for the help! I'm certainly going to look into it!


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

BostonBoatCaptain said:


> Thanks very much for the help! I'm certainly going to look into it!


Wellfleet, Ptown, Eastham all hire summer officers pretty consistently. Generally though, they all require the R/I academy to be hired.


----------



## Falcon57 (Aug 20, 2011)

csauce777 said:


> Wellfleet, Ptown, Eastham all hire summer officers pretty consistently. Generally though, they all require the R/I academy to be hired.


Not to mention Nantucket and a number of towns on the Vineyard. As far as the R/I academy, it is often possible for a squared away individual interested in pursuing a LE career to find a Chief willing to sign the necessary paperwork for sponsorship (provided the candidate foots the tuition bill and signs a waiver absolving the sponsoring dept of any sort of liability or obligation to hire upon graduation). Some departments (I know for a fact that Wellfleet does) may also sponsor a candidate pursuant to their application for a Reserve position.


----------

